# Fishing Trip Report



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Went fishing - good


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Watcher said:


> Went fishing - good


Nice fish. I'd guess lower Provo, judging by the species. San Juan worm?


----------

